# Pushing snow



## Amigaman (Jul 12, 2019)

I have a Craftsman snowblower about 8 years old. Throws snow great except when only a couple inches are on the driveway and it wet. Then it just pushes snow. Deeper snow is no problem. My neighbors old Craftsman snowblower works ok in same snow. 
Auger is turning fine. 
Here is what I have done.
Completely disassembled auger housing, removed rust and repainted.
Checked auger gears and cleaned and re-lubed with proper grease.
Freed augers. Lubed shafts and replaced pins. 
Replaced auger shaft bearings and blower shaft bearing.Replaced belts.
Replaced scraper blade.
Freed idler puller and lubed pivot.
Like I said, Auger continues to turn well, just pushed wet snow when it's only a few inches.
Any ideas? Thank you.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Duplicate post, see active thread here:
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/snowblower-repairs-maintenance-forum/149399-pushing-snow.html


Scot


----------

